

Weekend project: web2.0collage creates collage from sniffed browser history - pantsd
http://web2.0collage.com

======
crazyirish
How was the set of "white-list web2.0 related sites" chosen?

------
pbhj
body { background:#0099FF url('/images/g2.png') repeat-y }

